
Adobe Provides facial recognition Software for DHS and ICE - insiderinsider
https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&tab=core&id=402c305fed313f3f92f245cf5f21e329
======
icegreentea2
Where does it say they provide facial recognition software? I looked through
the attached "Limited Sources Justification" PDF and the three areas they
claim to be using Adobe software for are "Digital Media" (this is Acrobat and
Reader), "Digital Marketing" (Creative Suite) and "Digital Meetings".

Maybe this is the wrong contract??

~~~
duncan-donuts
The only thing I can come up with is there is a part that says something like
“user-facing, business-facing” which seems like what may have been confused?
The LSG only talks about using well known adobe products.

[https://www.fbo.gov/utils/view?id=6f4e5737cc7bd661210bf56766...](https://www.fbo.gov/utils/view?id=6f4e5737cc7bd661210bf567664a3f9a)

~~~
benologist
They put money-recognition into Photoshop in the past -

[https://petapixel.com/2011/08/09/heres-what-happens-when-
you...](https://petapixel.com/2011/08/09/heres-what-happens-when-you-try-to-
edit-photos-of-money-in-photoshop/)

So perhaps they are putting facial-recognition in too?

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/14/18678782/adobe-machine-
le...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/14/18678782/adobe-machine-learning-ai-
tool-spot-fake-facial-edits-liquify-manipulations)

------
jaboutboul
Where does this discuss facial recognition? All I see is information related
to the standard Adobe products, Acrobat/PDF, Creative Suite and others. They
may be used in support for a facial recognition application but that’s all I
see.

------
nwrk
The title is false. There is no mention of facial recognition.

------
natalyarostova
Great. Glad American software companies are working with our government to
help enforce our laws!

------
manigandham
It's perfectly legal and fine for companies to provide products and services
to their home governments. What's the issue here?

~~~
ndespres
Ok, but sometimes our moral compass points away from these things and we need
to make hard decisions to do the right thing.

~~~
manigandham
Then change the government. This proxy war against corporations is just silly.

~~~
ndespres
Proxy war? I can use my wallet, my voice, and my labor power as I please
including strikes and boycotts. Isn't that how the "free market" is supposed
to work?

This is the 2nd time in 24 hrs that someone has made your argument, where is
it coming from?

~~~
manigandham
Sure, go ahead. Nobody mentioned anything about a free market or lack thereof.

------
someonehere
I like how people are being trained Pavlovian style to go after tech companies
that provide services to alphabet agencies with this administration. Did
people complain with the last administration? Will people complain with the
next administration?

Whether you agree or not with the current administration, the government still
needs to operate and keep in line with technology. If you are angry with how
DHS and ICE operate, what do you propose? Jeopardize the safety Americans for
what benefit?

~~~
manigandham
HN/Silicon Valley/tech is extremely left-leaning but seems to forget that SV
was borne out of warfare. It has close ties to the military from research to
investment and many of our advanced technologies today are from defense
projects.

Complaining about such things is usually a luxury by people who have never
experienced the serious crime and poverty that exists in the world and
afflicts billions everyday. In a way, it's a good thing that life can be so
comfortable, but it also causes a loss in perspective.

